
Financier Who Amassed Insurance Firms Diverted $2B into His Private Empire - atdrummond
https://www.wsj.com/articles/financier-who-amassed-insurance-firms-diverted-2-billion-into-his-private-empire-11551367856
======
hprotagonist
Context: he was indicted on multiple counts of campaign fraud yesterday to the
tune of several million dollars.

Rep. Mark Walker is likely implicated as "Public Official A" in court
documents.

Robin Hayes, the chair of that state's GOP party chairman was also indicted
yesterday in the same probe.

[https://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/north-carolina-gop-
chairman...](https://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/north-carolina-gop-chairman-
indicted-as-scandal-continues-to-grow) has a copy of the indictement documents
embedded on the page; not sure how to link them directly.

~~~
atdrummond
[https://wwwcache.wral.com/asset/news/state/nccapitol/2019/04...](https://wwwcache.wral.com/asset/news/state/nccapitol/2019/04/02/18300306/lindberg_indictment-
DMID1-5ibzqsqem.pdf)

------
atdrummond
[https://outline.com/P2hakC](https://outline.com/P2hakC)

------
Latteland
This whole scenario just seems to follow the rich businessman influence
industry. When people start investigating you too closely, then take over or
influence the agencies investigating you. Start by giving tons of money to
your party leaders. Then step by step get regulators replaced or co-opted.

------
T-A
Matt Levine's take on it (tl;dr: "I don't know!") from March 1:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-01/insura...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-01/insurance-
is-where-the-money-is)

~~~
atdrummond
I'm surprised Matt didn't mention that this is one way BRK amplifies their
results.

~~~
jpmoral
_“Guy buys insurance company and invests its float in his other business
ideas” can describe a scam, but it can also describe Warren Buffett._

